# Feeder Guppies, I want to breed them!



## cucci67

I hate how all my guppies die allt eh time, I decided I would breed feeder guppies. Is it really possible to breed feeders out a generation, and have little endler looking guppies? If so, this is what I want to do! Soem sites say yes, others say no, I want a definate answer, and you guys are the onnly ones I can trust.


----------



## fishboy

i guess so i'm not sure, my LFS is the only place around here that sells feeder guppys. The chainstores have switched to rose red moutian minnows and Goldfish as feeders but the "double sword guppies" my local PETsMART sells look alot like they have so Endler in em based on the color patterns


----------



## Damon

Yes it is. While they will not look like endlers, they will share some coloration.


----------



## cucci67

ok, cool. That is going to be my new experiment, I will haev to pick a up a few fancy guppies for another tank, I haer you get some pretty cool designs shen you cross them.


----------



## AprilRain

Why not just get some endler's? IMO, they are much more hardy and they don't tend to eat their fry. Endler's are fun!  

-April


----------



## cucci67

No where to buy endlers by me. They are pretty expensive if you buy them off aquabid because of shipping, turns out like $10 a fish. Feeder guppies ususllay aren't big enough to eat their fry anyway if I am right. I will have to give them their own tank for the first generation, as they are very diseased when bought from the LFS.


----------



## AprilRain

You should check out your local aquarium clubs. Endlers are a staple fish for the "fish geek" crowd. You'll probably find someone local that will give them to you! I did a quick search with "New Jersey Aquarium" and found several clubs in NJ. Everyone should join a fish club if you can! LOL

April


----------



## cucci67

Never thought to look for a fish club. Where do you search for clubs, I might have to join one. Sounds fun!


----------



## cucci67

Found one! The South Jersey Tropical Fish Association. It is about 30 minutes from my house. Maybe I will go this month, they have auctions, raffles, etc. Sounds fun to me!


----------



## AprilRain

Yes! You should go. I LOVE our local club. It's a blast to get together with a bunch of fish geeks and talk tanks. The best part is the fish that you can get at auction. Here's a sample of the goodies I've picked up in few the past few months... 6 yellow lab fry for $1, 6 acei fry for $1, a bag of endlers for $1, 6 blue rams for $1 (see a pattern here?) several different pairs of killifish for $3 or $4, gobs of plants for a few bucks a bag... and I even picked up about 75 lbs. of Texas holey rock for $5! From what I understand, finding super good deals at a club auction is typical. There's also the opportunity to trade with other members. Seriously, everyone should find a club nearby and GO GO GO!!!!! ROFL!

April


----------



## cucci67

My LFS had 5 feeder guppies being kept in a tank that was not meant for feeders, they looked super healthy, so I bought them all for 45 cents. I got 3 males and 2 females, I know that that is stressful on the females, so I will have to get 2-3 more females, or move 2 males into another tank. The males are very colorful, look a lot like endlers.


----------



## micstarz

I caught some feeder guppies from my local pond last year- someone released them there. This year a blind person can dip a cup in and catch a horde of them- they have bred like mad. And yes, they do look amazingly like endler's livebearers, the males.


----------



## cucci67

My female just had 4 fry the other day. I heard they give less fry, but didn't know that much less.


----------



## Fish Friend

I WANT ENDLERS...IVE BEEN SEARCHING FOR MONTHS :console:


----------



## cucci67

www.aquabid.com

There are a lot there, might be a bit pricey after shipping.


----------



## Fish Friend

thanks...im too desperate for them lol


----------

